# Black Peugeot 206 GTi 180 Edition Corrected & Protected



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

During a conversation with a friend a while back he mentioned that the local Pea****s had scratched his car roof and I offered to help out and see if I could machine polish them out. Anyway after a look at the car and a discussion, we decided that as his car is his pride and joy we would give the whole car a Detail. The car lives outside and unfortunately cannot be washed regaulry so I decide that in terms of protection something durable was needed, and given we were on a tight timescale I opted for Finish Kare 1000P due to its excellent durabilty, decent looks plus ease of application and layering. For the correction as previously stated time was tight, however Menzerna 203S on a Megs V2.0 Polishing Pad offered a decent level of cut and only left the odd swirls and RDS which we were both happy living with (for now). So here are a few before and afters to show the turn around:

Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










So the process was as follows:

1. We started with a soak in APC for the whole car and floor matts and left them all to dwell for a few mins. Whilst I PW rinsed off the car, my friend scrubbed his matts with a Megs Interior Brush, then I rinsed them off with the PW, before extracting the majority of the water with a Vax. Luckily it was a hot sunny day so the matts were left in the sun for the rest of the day to dry out fully:

































2. Then on with the wheels, arches and tyres which I soaked the wheels in Megs Wheel Brightener along with the arches and tyres in APC. Then my friend agitated the wheels with my EZ Detail Brush, tyres with a Tyre Scrubber and arches with a (dedicated) bog brush).

A wheel before:










A wheel after - not perfect but without removing and spending some time this was the best they would be for now:










2. Whilst he took care of the wheels I started to wash the car with some Dodo Born to be Mild and my Megs Wash Mitt. The whole car was then PW rinsed off.

3. We then both clayed the car with Sonus Fine (Green) and Megs Last Touch as the lube. Considering the car probably had not been clayed before it wasn't too bad:










4. The car was then soaked in Snow Foam, left to dwell before being PW rinsed off and finally dried with my Miracle Drier.

5. With the car now dry we moved it into my Garage for the correction. A first galnce under the Halogens was not good and showed plenty of Swirls and RDS. I tried Menz 106FA on a Megs Polishing Pad to start after taking some PTG readings, which showed a good level all round so no major worries. However this didn't really offer the level of cut required. Ideally I would have used Menz IP PO85RD 3.02, then refined with Menz FF PO85RD however time didn't allow so I stepped up to Menz 203S which with its extra bite over the 106FA gave a level of correction, that whislt not 100% was sufficient and left a great finish.

Time was tight so only a couple of 50/50's I'm afraid:



















The drivers door under the halogens:










6. Whilst I was cracking on with the paint correction my firend gave the wheels a couple of coats CG Wheel Guard.

7. He also polishd the exhausts with AG Metal Polish and finished off with some CG Wheel Guard for some protection also:










8. Then he moved onto the interior which was cleaned with Megs APC.

Interior Befores:



















Interior After:










9. All Glass was cleaned with Megs Glass Cleaner.

10. With the correction now done the car was give an IPA wipedown, before applying the first layer of FK1000P which was left for 20 mins before being removed and a 2nd layer applied.

11. All the trim and tyres were dressed with CG New Look Trim Gel.

12. Afer everything was packed away and the finish touches complete, almost an hour had passed so I gave the car a wipe down with some Zaino Z8 and here are the finished results:


















































































Flake:










Reflections:



















Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning work my friend, simply awesome


----------



## M444 SRV (Sep 13, 2009)

*That looks ace, really like the little 206 180 GTi, nice work mate *


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Love it! Nice finish and the interior looks spotless :thumb::thumb:


----------



## jordanP (Jul 14, 2009)

great photos! nice flake pop too.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

ah ha ha haaa ha.. this reflection is brilliant..










Chap, love your work.. very informative and a pleasure to read. Thank you! 

(Love the "dedicated" bog brush comment, too.)


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That does look good mate :thumb:, really impressive looks given by the FK. Super glossy.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Looks fantastic that, Alex and those are some very impressive 'before and after' shots there :thumb:

Great choice of products as well on 2 counts; the 203S really is such a great polish when time's not on your side, isn't it? and you simply don't have the luxury of a 2 stage attack. And the 1000P for it's ability to be successfully layered within a short timeframe. Perfect choices :thumb:

Great job :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

good work there mate!

:thumb:


----------



## evefreek (Sep 13, 2009)

Stunning looking 206 GTI there

:thumb:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

That almost looks as good as mine! :lol: Just kiddin! 

Fantastic work there mate the 50/50 shots look awesome  'mon the Obsidian Black 180s...

Oh! Tell your mate he needs a new set of rubbers for the back-box mounts. That will bring his exhaust tips back into the arch again, instead of looking saggy like that!


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

always enjoy and impressed with your details mate. Keep up the good fight


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words :thumb:



Viper said:


> Looks fantastic that, Alex and those are some very impressive 'before and after' shots there :thumb:
> 
> Great choice of products as well on 2 counts; the 203S really is such a great polish when time's not on your side, isn't it? and you simply don't have the luxury of a 2 stage attack. And the 1000P for it's ability to be successfully layered within a short timeframe. Perfect choices :thumb:
> 
> Great job :thumb:


Agree with you on the 203S there Mark - thanks for the comments 



Brian. said:


> That almost looks as good as mine! :lol: Just kiddin!
> 
> Fantastic work there mate the 50/50 shots look awesome  'mon the Obsidian Black 180s...
> 
> Oh! Tell your mate he needs a new set of rubbers for the back-box mounts. That will bring his exhaust tips back into the arch again, instead of looking saggy like that!


Thanks and I'll pass on the tips about the Exhaust


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> and I'll pass on the tips about the Exhaust


No problem, I dont think it's an expensive job either, but it makes a difference. Also, when i say "arch" i mean "bumper!" :lol: ...ooops.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice as always :thumb:


----------



## Nissan SE-R's (Jan 1, 2009)

Love the before after pics. Congrats.


----------



## stuart2588 (Oct 15, 2008)

Craking job. Love the interior


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Great work!

Keep it up :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

really have a soft spot for these 180's. Great little cars, used to drive plenty of these when making them in the ryton plant.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks STUNNING!! :argie:

The owner must of been so happy with the results!!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Another stunner mate. Almost as good as the Black Puma

Well done mate. PM on the way:thumb:


----------



## Kakroc (Sep 30, 2009)

Really nice work and great pictures.


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice mate, these cars go for good money these days.

Could be tempted.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks people 



Planet Man said:


> Another stunner mate. Almost as good as the Black Puma
> 
> Well done mate. PM on the way:thumb:


Cheers mate - great to talk earlier :thumb:


----------



## Tom42 (Oct 13, 2009)

fantastic work!
like what the CG New Look Trim Gel did


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

looks stunning -always nice to see before and after pictures


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb as always Alex


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Fantastic work Alex, stunning finish..............:thumb::thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work mate :thumb:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Stunning turn around bud, finish looks superb!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very nice job and very nice write up!!


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

20 mins for Fk ....


Christ. Did you not have to use some serious elbow grease to remove it ?


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Stunning! That first before and after really took me by suprise. Nice looking car too


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys :thumb:



Michael172 said:


> 20 mins for Fk ....
> 
> Christ. Did you not have to use some serious elbow grease to remove it ?


Not at all, thats the beaut of FK1000P - even after 20 mins it just wipes off ready for another layer :thumb:


----------

